
Lagrange Multipliers Without Permanent Scarring [pdf] - mrkgnao
http://dbpubs.stanford.edu:8091/~klein/lagrange-multipliers.pdf
======
Koshkin
I am surprised that there is no mentioning of the famous "milkmaid problem",
which is the best intuitive example, in my opinion; for that, see
[http://www.slimy.com/~steuard/teaching/tutorials/Lagrange.ht...](http://www.slimy.com/~steuard/teaching/tutorials/Lagrange.html).

